# Won't calm himself- help!!



## Molly1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

My golden, Murphy, will be a year on Saturday. The problem is he will only relax when he is in his kennel. There are only two speeds: full and asleep. I can't leave him unattended for more than 5 minutes or he destroys things. When he's out of his crate he's either wrestling out other dog or playing fetch non-stop, and knocking my toddler over daily. Once a friend was watching him overnight and he wouldn't sleep, just panted all night, even though he was exhausted (he didn't have the crate). How do I get him to chill out? I would love to be able to enjoy him but the constant moving and panting stresses my husband out and he ends up going in the crate more than he should. Don't know if this is related or not but he produces an incredible amount of saliva. After about three times fetching, the ball is saturated and will get anything it touches soaked. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You have a youngster on your hands that has a lot of energy. If you've ruled out any medical issues, it sounds like he might need more exercise. 

Are you walking him several times a day, is he getting enough time to run or burn off his energy each day?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Exercise! As CM said, he sounds like a boy with a ton of unused energy and it's stressing him out. I understand why you'd want to crate him when you're home but that actually would make the stress part worse. Goldens need to be with their people.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am sorry that your golden is so hyper I know some of what you are going through Jige is hyper too he is fine if we are sitting around watching tv but if someone gets up he races for his bumpers to PLAY!! Jige is 3 and I wonder if he will settle down someday. 

If I were you ( this is what I do with Jige too) I would work on obedience as it works best at tiring the mind. You can do it while playing fetch when he comes back with the ball have him sit/ stay lay down then toss the ball for him. When you go for walks do the same I like to find places to walk that have different things around like trees close together then we walk around them like a person does in rally with the cones it works the dogs mind to have to think about what you are going to do next.


----------



## Molly1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

He will lay down when I tell him but pants quickly the whole time, and wants to get right back up. I try to give him as much exercise during the week and then really tire him out on the weekend. He will get to the point where he won't run anymore but still can't lay down without panting hard the rest of the day. Is this energy or anxiety? When he wants to get some good belly rubs or love he still pants uncontrollably. It's like his brain is frenzied. When he is gated downstairs, he doesn't run around and will occasionally even go in his crate and lay down. It's when we or our other dog are around. Is this also helped by more exercise?


----------



## Molly1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have not rules out medical issues-it seems to be more environmental though. Worth a trip to the vet? I'm afraid they'll just medicate him for anxiety. But maybe he needs it.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I think your instincts are good--I'd take him in for a checkup. Does he do the panting thing all of the time or just now in the summer? I used to live in Michigan and I used to pant this time of year, too!


----------



## Molly1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

He pants all the time, unless he is in his crate. While laying down, while getting petted, summer, winter, all the time unless he is relaxed. Which is only when he's in his crate.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ruling out a medical concern is the right first step.

The constant panting sounds like anxiety to me. I would ask the vet about anxiety drugs as a trial to see if it helps. Medication or a DAP collar are some of the things they can try. 

You can also try herbal anxiety remedies and see if they help, Rescue Remedy and Calming Collars might help.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Here's a site that has some all natural anxiety herbs for dogs. I've bought many products from this site but never needed any anxiety products for my dogs. It's an alternative to pharmaceutical drugs. Anxiety / Stress for Dogs at Only Natural Pet Store


----------



## Molly1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

I will take him in and look at those sites. I have rescue remedy at home so I'll try that first. Thank you so much!


----------

